# Red Cross clothes donation “drive”. Anyone heard about it?



## SilverCLik (Apr 8, 2018)

Might be feel good day for all

https://www.uber.com/en-AU/blog/uber-red-cross-clothing-drive/


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

SilverCLik said:


> Might be feel good day for all
> 
> https://www.uber.com/en-AU/blog/uber-red-cross-clothing-drive/


I participated as a driver last year. Uber paid me a flat $30 an hour with no service fee. It was good fun.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Get the fly spray out, old clothes = fleas


----------



## SilverCLik (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## ubereats00 (Sep 8, 2017)

How do you participate as a driver?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ubereats00 said:


> How do you participate as a driver?


They invite selected drivers to participate. I don't know on what basis they select the drivers.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> They invite selected drivers to participate. I don't know on what basis they select the drivers.


Were you involved in the RC Drive today, Jack?

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Were you involved in the RC Drive today, Jack?
> 
> .


Unfortunately not, Who is John Galt? We didn't have the Red Cross Drive in Canberra this year following the closing of our Greenlight Hub: see https://uberpeople.net/threads/red-...berra-victim-of-end-of-greenlight-hub.263767/.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

I was invited! Now I can't find the email. Didn't realise they pay....


----------

